# DIY techno hunt for under 200 bucks!



## 81shriner (Oct 28, 2015)

First post to archery talk here, figured I'd share the video screen I've made for under 200 bucks. I've shot a techno hunt screen before, but with the not so friendly price tag of 30+ grand for a new one, it's not something people are gonna be putting in their house. For my home version I've skipped the scoring and arrow tracking features, things I've deemed unnecessary. For me this is a fun target to shoot, gives more realistic prep before archery season, and breaks the monotonous shots at that same old bag target you've had for years. I used a 4x4 frame that I then drapped a big chunk of old carpet over so it's doubled. It won't stop a traditional blunt or small game head, at least not out of a modern compound bow. For that I went down to the hardware store and found a washer with a inside hole that fits around the threads of a regular point, and has an 1 1/2 outside diameter. This setup will stop my bowtech rpm 360 at Ibo specs so it'll stop just about anything. I bought a projector from Amazon for 80 bucks, 1000 lumens. Gonna download and edit some short video clips for the techno hunt life like look. Have it setup in a barn with a 22 yard total span so It's a 20 yard shot. Gonna try and advertise it around my town, make a couple bucks for people to come shoot it. What do you guys think?


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I think that is a fantastic idea, I totally agree the scoring isn't worth the extra $29000.00 dollars. Hell if you want to know how you did set your phone up and record the hits so you can review it after the fact.


----------



## JFife (Feb 1, 2011)

What if you just had a target wall (like any archery range) and just projected the image straight onto it? Then you could shoot regular field points, know exactly where you hit, yet have any image you want to shoot at.


----------



## 81shriner (Oct 28, 2015)

^^ a thought I had as well, living on a ranch I've got access to hay bales, and thought about just placing a stack of them up there and hanging a sheet for projector screen. After some thoughts I was worried about shooting through a bale for one, but mainly hitting the gap between two bales and blowing out the barn wall haha, my screen is approximately 8x7 feet large, so pretty big for an archery target. I saw a product call bigshot video range targets, 2 grand for basically exactly what you describe. It's a blank white target that you can project any image on. All said and done I went with the carpet cause it was free, where as hay isn't, the cows need it more than my arrows do haha. I also didn't want to be replacing a bedsheet every couple hundred shots of moving it around to get a clean white screen again. Plus the carpet can be taken down easier than a stack of hay bales.


----------



## JFife (Feb 1, 2011)

You could use the bales, put some ratchet straps around them to tighten them up as they loosen from shooting, and hang several layers of carpet behind to stop any shot that might make its way through. As for a white background, what about a piece of drywall? Put that in front of the bales, bingo!


----------



## 81shriner (Oct 28, 2015)

Yeah not bad, sounds like you better try that out! As for me I'll probably stick with the carpet. Haven't broke it yet so why fix it kind of thing haha. What do you think somebody would pay to shoot at it? Maybe like 10 bucks for an hour or something? It's in a barn, not heated but out of the elements at least, could shoot through the winter. I thought about advertising a shoot night, like a every other saturday night or something like that through the winter and getting a bunch of people up there shooting for fun.


----------



## JFife (Feb 1, 2011)

I have no idea. I think I would try to see if there is some interest first, then try to set a price.. Maybe the price of a round of bowling lol


----------



## booner21 (Dec 3, 2007)

build a lifetime target with a white target face, should work like a million bucks.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

That is just an awesome idea and simple too!


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

I seriously think I'm gonna do this. I can shoot 15 yards in my basement and I could easily edit footage of deer in different scenarios to shoot at. Would be better practice than shooting dots out in the hot sun in the summer LOL.


----------



## brown35 (Aug 24, 2006)

How about building a lifetime target or whatever you want for your target and then project a deer, elk, turkey, etc up on the target....have everyone take their shots at where they would shoot the animal, and then the next image is the same animal, but with the vitals marked out and scored so that when you go to pull your arrows you can see where everyone's arrow hit with points for scoring. 

Hopefully that makes sense lol


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

Thanks for sharing. This is a great ideal I'm going to make me one once the hunting season is over. Think I'm going to use the life time target so I can just shot field points.


----------



## ccdskater (Jan 31, 2015)

Get rid of still images and play filmed animals, like a deer walking through the woods that way you can work on judging shot windows as well. 

Do some duck videos and have someone pause it right after they take the shot to see if it's a hit or miss haha


----------



## rustycase (Oct 27, 2015)

Excellent idea! rc


----------



## Stab 'em (Dec 26, 2008)

This is a cool idea. People will be happy to pay money for anything if you can give them something to compete with and brag about. It is the American way. As far as the carpeted range goes, they may pay just to shoot, but they will pay and bring friends too if you are able to score their shots somehow. So a change would need to be made and conventional target butts that hold stuck arrows would be needed, with outlined vitals or a scoring ring system. If the different projected animals' vitals are spaced apart like a five spot target is for example when the lights come on the guys could retrieve their arrows and tally their score and brag.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I hope everyone that has mentioned that they want to do this shares a picture or a video when they do... I think this is a great idea.


----------



## wigley (Oct 18, 2009)

amazing.


----------



## 81shriner (Oct 28, 2015)

What is a lifetime target? Is there a thread on here about a cheap homemade target or something? Haha I went with the carpet just cause I wanted the biggest screen possible and I didn't know how difficult or expensive it'd be to make a target that big. I've got video clips in the works so it'll be more realistic than a still image. I definitely want to see the end results of other people's projects if they decide to do something similar! Tip of advice, purchase the projector with the most lumens that you can afford. I got a thousand lumen one for about 80 bucks and then shortly after found a 2600 lumen projector for about 180, I think that would've been the better route because at this point I have to shoot with the barn pretty dark to get good visible quality on the screen. I called technohunt and they use a 2700 lumen projector for their screens.


----------



## bubs2134 (Nov 3, 2015)

that is an awesome idea


----------



## Zvslate (Aug 25, 2015)

Great idea!


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm definitely doing this. I film all my hunts and have tons of footage of deer in all kinds of situations. I'm going to make a DVD of a bunch of different ones and just let the video play. I plan on surprising my son with this for Christmas. Should be an easy and fairly cheap project! I will post pics/video when I get it all done!


----------



## deertick (May 18, 2010)

Tagged


----------



## user_name (Sep 14, 2010)

I've already got a projector for work, this might just be the ticket!


----------



## muley280 (Nov 9, 2009)

Tagged


----------



## RYTERA57717 (Nov 29, 2012)

We made one at my shop,sure beats shooting paper targets.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

What projector is recommended? Also not sure how I'm going to build the backstop I'd like the screen part to be white for the best picture.


----------



## archeryaddict7 (Feb 23, 2014)

sweet


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

That's a great idea


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Just a thought, but what about using self sticking felt on the end of the blunt and a stamp pad so you know where you hit. You could use a light color so you only see it up close. Then you could do scoring if you wanted to.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

Could you shoot rubber blunts at the carpet, and push them on an ink pad or dip them in paint before each shot (similar to what @Perry24 said)? Then it would leave a mark, which you could score and then paint over with white spray paint. Another idea would be to get a few of these garage parking lasers (http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Garage-...460434?hash=item33b1365692:g:TtQAAOSw--1WtYHT), mount them on a rafter and aim them at the center of the kill zone for each scene. You can keep them turned off during the shoot, then turn them on when it is time to score. Go check how close everyone's paint marks are to the corresponding laser dots and figure out a scoring system.

Obviously, you would want to position the targets so that their vitals are in different positions around the screen so that the scoring zones don't overlap. If you wanted to get really extravagant, you could figure out a way for each rubber blunt to have a number on it, maybe from 1 to 10. For the first target, everyone uses their #1 blunts, dips them in their color of ink, and then shoot at the first target. When it's time to score, you only look for marks with a number that corresponds to the target they were shot at. Probably wouldn't work well with carpet, but maybe a canvas tarp would work.


----------



## ACC-SLINGER (Nov 16, 2014)

kinda new here, but my thought would be to dip blunt tip into a powder like what you dip hot jig heads in when making lures and after shot maybe flip on a switch that turns on a black light down range to illuminate impact point. different colors for shooters. Possibly a little compressed air to clear impact spots.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

All of the scoring methods listed above seem to be missing the point that the animal is in a video that is moving. simply knowing where the arrow hit is only half the story, you also need to know *when* the arrow hit. If you know both then you should be able to SYNC the two events with the projected images playing on the screen. Even if you were shooting a video of you shooting a video it would still be difficult to capture the exact moment when the arrow hit the screen and to be able to "call the line". So here is an idea for the cheap mans way of doing it. Using a low tack adhesive or a magnet ... adhere a Velcro button to the end of your blunt. Project the video onto Velcro loop fabric. Where ever your arrow hits you should have a Velcro button stuck to the screen. That would take care of the where it hits. You will also need a way of starting a timer on an arrow sensor. You could use the application someone created to listen to a magnetic signal in the blunt as it passed the front of the bow add the average time to target and create a time stamp of impact or you could use a listening device (MIC) behind the screen and that would\could also create a time stamp. If you used a script to start both the counter on the listening device and the video playback at the same time you should then be able to move the video slider to the time when the arrow impact was recorded and identify where the Velcro button on the screen is in relation to the projected animal. Now depending on how fast the animal is moving on the screen would determine how accurately you need to be able to adjust the video slider. Still scoring might be a challenge. You would need to have two identical videos one with scoring lines and one without. With all that you could get a whole bunch of really heated arguments about wether the time was right or if it was actually hitting the line. 

After all that fooling around would it still be under $200.00 no probably not but it would be fun.


----------



## jsleppy (Sep 23, 2012)

As for the scoring aspect, when using a video clip, you could use a sensor(motion??) with a script, to stop the video when the arrow passes it. You could use a Raspberry Pi or similar to accomplish this. If you moved to a target that could handle field points, you'd eliminate the need for determining the impact point on the target. 

I had thought about building something similar, just packaging the software and hardware and portable.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

jsleppy said:


> As for the scoring aspect, when using a video clip, you could use a sensor(motion??) with a script, to stop the video when the arrow passes it. You could use a Raspberry Pi or similar to accomplish this. If you moved to a target that could handle field points, you'd eliminate the need for determining the impact point on the target.
> 
> I had thought about building something similar, just packaging the software and hardware and portable.


Yes this is an excellent idea!


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

brown35 said:


> How about building a lifetime target or whatever you want for your target and then project a deer, elk, turkey, etc up on the target....have everyone take their shots at where they would shoot the animal, and then the next image is the same animal, but with the vitals marked out and scored so that when you go to pull your arrows you can see where everyone's arrow hit with points for scoring.
> 
> Hopefully that makes sense lol


That's a good idea.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 81shriner (Oct 28, 2015)

Just wanted to give an update to everyone, me and my buddies are still using the diy techno hunt, and we have also started filming some stuff, gonna film hints and all the other stuff we are into, skydiving, and paragliding are some to name a few so follow us on YouTube below if you're interested. And look us up on Facebook, Good Tines Outdoors. 
http://youtu.be/N6MhN0O7n2M


----------

